# Fudge help please



## Mithadir (Dec 29, 2003)

*Need tips for making cooked fudge with cocoa.  This year, my fudge did not harden.  It tasted ok, but I was unable to cut it into pieces.  I haven't made fudge for many years and forgot the techniques I used.  Do you beat it with an electric mixer?  Any help appreciated.*


----------

